# Pre Sear on An Eye of Round?



## EdN (Feb 21, 2022)

Am new to this method of cooking...Have done a couple of Chops and steaks so far...

Can I season, presear, then bag and Sous Vide?   5 Lb roast

Super hot oven for a short sear, or pan?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2022)

When cooking roasts one reason you sear then cook is to lock in the juices. With Sous Vide since you’re cooking in a sealed bag you’re cooking in the juices so pre-searing isn’t really needed.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 21, 2022)

EdN said:


> Can I season, presear, then bag and Sous Vide? 5 Lb roast


Sure . If that's how you want to do it .  Try both ways and see what you like best . 


EdN said:


> Super hot oven for a short sear, or pan?


Pan .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2022)

I like to sear mine after SV, if I sear at all.
Some say they sear it first to kill any Cooties that may be on the surface, before the nice long warm bath.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Feb 21, 2022)

I definitely like to sear after as well,  not sure how it would turn out preseared.  Seared and then cooking in a bag of juices seams like it would kinda undo (for lack of a better term) the sear.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2022)

I would agree with searing after...but I like the idea of doing both ways to see which way you prefer! Take pics and let us know your results and thoughts. 

Ryan


----------

